# 3 of 3



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

Finished the third one today,a slim line pro mechanical pencil,I’ve git a couple of key chains to make to finish things up.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 26, 2019)

Very attractive and well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2019)

Very nice! Very similar to previous one if I'm not mistaken. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 27, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Very nice! Very similar to previous one if I'm not mistaken. Chuck


That’s right. Here they are.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 27, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Very nice! Very similar to previous one if I'm not mistaken. Chuck


That’s right. Here they are.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 27, 2019)

I don’t know what happened there,haven’t had any coffee yet.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks to whoever fixed that.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2019)

Great looking group of writing instruments,
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

